# New 301Bq On The Way!



## SaveFerris (Sep 19, 2009)

It is a 2013 301BQ, teak leather interior. We just have to go pick it up in Minnesota. I have been stalking this model for 3 years - can't wait to pick it up!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats!!! I think you've selected the BEST Outback on the market.


----------



## Outback Duchess (Jan 20, 2014)

SaveFerris said:


> It is a 2013 301BQ, teak leather interior. We just have to go pick it up in Minnesota. I have been stalking this model for 3 years - can't wait to pick it up!


----------



## Tacomas Dad (Oct 15, 2010)

Very nice! Congratulations and good luck with it!


----------



## dapozer (Apr 4, 2013)

Very nice, have been looking at them this year also. Might have to sell the 230rs and get one. Congrats


----------



## SaveFerris (Sep 19, 2009)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Congrats!!! I think you've selected the BEST Outback on the market.


Thank you! I thought you would approve of the model choice


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Congratulations on your purchase! We also have a 301BQ and we love it.

Who says a Cougar can't make a good decision!









DAN


----------



## DFG (Jul 18, 2011)

Congratulations! A great model; we have a 2012 301BQ with the teak interior and are very pleased with the trailer.


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Congrats!!! Looks very nice! Still waiting to get our new 301BQ out for the first time.







This has been such a long winter.


----------



## Ruger (Oct 27, 2013)

We also have a 2014 301bq, got to use it once before packed it away for the winter. Just brought it home this last weekend and added 3 max air 2 vents, hard start capacitor and a few other things to start getting her ready for the season...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Lets hear it for the 301BQ's!!


----------



## dapozer (Apr 4, 2013)

One of our favorite models, just wish I could have gotten it in the driveway. could not find a way and I will not pay storage fees. Enjoy that beauty and pics are always welcome. Congrats.


----------



## SaveFerris (Sep 19, 2009)

After a 2100 mile round trip, including icy roads in North Dakota, 75 hours of constant wind, a stomach bug which culminated with a slightly embarrassing but (according to my kids) greatly amusing episode in a Minnesota supermarket parking lot, one night spent in the trailer at the dealership with a low temperature of 12 degrees outside, and driving most of the return trip non-stop through the night to stay ahead of an approaching snow storm, the 301BQ is now parked peacefully in the driveway.

At the dealership:









Around 4:30 a.m. on the way home:









No gymnastics in the new camper!


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Wow what a trip, but well worth it I'm sure! Enjoy your new 301BQ!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Soooo Cool. Congrats on the new Outback and making home safely.


----------



## villui (Jun 6, 2012)

You are going to love it !

quote name='Todd&Regan' date='04 April 2014 - 12:05 AM' timestamp='1396587955' post='492490']
Wow what a trip, but well worth it I'm sure! Enjoy your new 301BQ!
[/quote]


----------

